# 4000 year old bogwood?



## laser_jock99 (21 Jan 2016)

Near my house there is a peat bog littered with pieces of 4000 year old bogwood (not sure of the tree species but there is some oak). The area was dug for fuel peat in the 18th & 19centuries and the diggers stopped when they got down to the Bronze Age/Neolithic forest layer. Anyway- the question is would this wood be any use in aquascaping?






Other than a good scrub and a long soak or boil in clean water are then any precautions one should take?


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jan 2016)

That's awesome, as far as I know they'd be perfect for aquascaping.


----------



## NC10 (21 Jan 2016)

The question is, where is this place?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

Hi Wow now that is what I call a happy hunting ground  Thing is I will need a bigger rucksack


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2016)

Keep the Secret & start a collecting/resale hobby business


----------



## laser_jock99 (21 Jan 2016)

Weather permiting, I'll collect some samples this weekend and see what it's like.


----------



## flygja (22 Jan 2016)

Heaven! Now if there's a rock quarry over the hills, you could really start a profitable business!


----------



## Colinlp (22 Jan 2016)

What a beautiful place


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





laser_jock99 said:


> Other than a good scrub and a long soak or boil in clean water


Fantastic, you don't need to do anything with it at all before use. 

It doesn't matter whether it is Oak or Pine, bog oak is usually stained black, but bog pine is lighter in colour.

It will leach a lot of tannins, but I would probably see that as an advantage. 

I think the others are right, real bog "Oak" has considerable financial value, mainly because there isn't much of it left. 

cheers Darrel


----------

